# Searching For A Very Small Block & Tackle



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The title says it all. I am looking for a small block and tackle that will fit in a pocket or not take up much room in a pack. 

Years ago I saw them small enough that would almost fit into the palm of a large hand but I haven't been able to find any now. 
I have larger ones that will hoist a whole elk up into the air with very little effort but I need a small one to help load a animal but I don't need one that is large and bulky. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had one I made myself with a couple tiny pulleys I bought at Home Depot. It fit para-cord easily... I never used it, eventually used the pulleys for other things.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That's what I am thinking that I'll need to do. 

I know that years ago they sold them under a description of a pocket block and tackle. But the only ones that I can find now that fit that description are very costly.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I made a couple of them with the small pullies as well years ago. Kept one in my fanny pack. Used them several times. The one in my garage is still there and gets used once in a while.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I dug these out of my grandpas hunting bag I have had for 25 years. Are these what you are asking about?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Close but for pulleys I would like to have at least one with two eyes on it so that I can tie the rope/cord to it and then loop it back and forth. 

I've found they type that you have at the local hardware store for a couple of bucks each and may have to see if I can figure out how to use them


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

These are expensive, but lightweight, small and strong. You can use them with 550. I got one for my birthday last fall and plan to get the second this year. The version of the one below without the beckett is about $40. One with and without should allow you a good enough mechanical advantage to lift all the meat from a bull 

Amazon.com: HARKEN 40mm Carbo Air Fiddle Block w/Swivel Becket - Fishing [2656F]: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I’ve carried similar to what fowl pictured for years in my pack. Finally tried it out last year. 

Could easily get a spike or cow off the ground by myself when 3 parted. Think I’ll keep packin em around. I find them all the time at NPS for a few bucks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The ones that I mostly use to hang a deer or a full elk work great but a little bit bulky since they use 3/8" rope, but they'll haul a full elk up a tree.

But Cabela's and other outdoor stores used to market just a small set where everything would fit into your hand. But now the only ones that I can find that small cost $200+.

Here is a picture of the type that I use to haul something up in a tree. 










Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I think this will meet your needs for under $100.00



https://nifty-lift.com/product/the-nifty-lift-2/



video of it in action:


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Impressive!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> I think this will meet your needs for under $100.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've looked at them..


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

This is a spendy unit but its light and strong. Comes in 1, 3, and 5 meter lengths.------SS





__





Petzl JAG System Haul Kit


Petzl's Jag System is a lightweight hauling kit that offers a 4:1 mechanical advantage.




www.gmesupply.com


----------



## Hill Hunter (Dec 1, 2017)

What about just using a couple carabiners and some cord? It will add some resistance over a proper pully but works reasonably well, is cheap, and they can be used for other things.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

You can use carabiners with similar results as block and tackle for smaller loads, not sure what you're trying to pick up.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm just looking for a loading help for when I am alone to get things up onto the racks of a ATV.

I find that the older I get the more help I need. But then there are the times like a couple of years ago when two of us were having a problem getting a whole deer up onto the rack, he was a big buck.

I figured that with a pulley system that one person should be able to move and lift things a lot easier.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Plenty of ways to make a 2:1 or 3:1 system. If you use your body weight with a capture you should be able to load most quarters. Otherwise just use Dallens method with a wheeler.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've stood a wheeler up like Dallan does a couple of times but never on purpose and it might be interesting in doing it by myself 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> I've stood a wheeler up like Dallan does a couple of times but never on purpose and it might be interesting in doing it by myself
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I've only stood them up on their side.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

High Desert Elk said:


> I've only stood them up on their side.


I've done a few that way also. The one that I stood on it tail end just kept coming over. It didn't know that it was suppose to stop once it got up there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What’s the purpose of the small b&t?

What rope are you wanting to use?

Im guessing you want it for deer but the conversation has me guessing if you are trying to accomplish something else?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> I've done a few that way also. The one that I stood on it tail end just kept coming over. It didn't know that it was suppose to stop once it got up there.


Last time I did it I found myself trying to do the 1 meter freestyle in a mud puddle.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> What’s the purpose of the small b&t?
> 
> What rope are you wanting to use?
> 
> Im guessing you want it for deer but the conversation has me guessing if you are trying to accomplish something else?


I just want something to help me load a deer size animal onto the wheeler when I am alone. Smaller deer such as a 2 or 3 point are usually no problems but a couple of the bigger deer that I have shot are pushing the weight limit that I can get up by myself. 

I figure that if I have a smaller block and tackle that I can work the animal up onto the rack if needed. I had one deer a few years ago that I didn't want to cut in half and was actually thinking of dragging him to a spot where I could place him above the wheeler and then get him onto the rack. But using just a rope and a nearby tree I was able to get him up on the rack. 

As for what I am looking to use, some 770 paracord should work nice with smaller pulleys. I have a idea after going to the hardware store the other day as far as pulleys. It would also be nice and small that I could place it into a pack without adding that much weight. 

What it comes down to is that it is the pits to get old.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I can see why you’re asking. Looking at them online, it’s hard to tell what dimensions any of them are.

this one looks similar in dimensions to what you’re asking, but the cost is higher than I’d like:



https://nifty-lift.com/product/the-nifty-lift-2/


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I've looked at the Nifty one, but I think that I can put one together that will work for around $30. 

What gets me is that they used to market one for around $20 that would fit in your pocket. Now all I can really find like that they want $200+ for and consider it mountaineering gear.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, thats what I am noticing. Lots of $100 setups which is ridiculous in my mind. The Nifty one did have some "cool factor" with bearing driven pulleys, but honestly thats a lot of over engineering for what you are trying to accomplish.

Dang, this is a tricky hunt you're on!

I think the challenge I see here is finding something that can bear the weight needed because Im sure you could find all sorts of pulleys for cheap but they likely have low tolerances.

You've got your work cut out for you here!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot of the double and triple pulley's that I have found will support the weight that I'll use it for so that isn't a problem. 

My biggest problem is finding a pulley that has a eye on both the top and the bottom. One eye to attach it to something solid and the the other to attach the paracord dead end to before it is ran through the pulley's. 

As I mentioned before I have one that I use that if needed I can lift a whole elk up off of the ground with, and I have at times. But it just isn't that compact to where you can put it into a pack or not take up much room on the wheeler's storage areas.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> What gets me is that they used to market one for around $20 that would fit in your pocket. Now all I can really find like that they want $200+ for and consider it mountaineering gear.


And the cost of gas used to be $0.99. I used to purchase a 2x4 for less than $3.00 as well. Thanks a lot, Obama!


(insert sarcasm...)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> And the cost of gas used to be $0.99. I used to purchase a 2x4 for less than $3.00 as well. Thanks a lot, Obama!
> 
> 
> (insert sarcasm...)


I was going to figure in some for inflation but I didn't. 

But it still wouldn't be that much more. 

And way back when I saw them for a cheap price gas was $0.19 a gallon and minimum wage was $1.60 a hour.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Gas was .34/gal and min wage was $1.30 when I started working in high school.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The full service stations were getting .36/gal for premium but the cut rate stations that we all went to had it for quite a bit cheaper. 

I did see it as cheap a $014 when two stations a block apart started a gas war. We were looking for some 55 gallon drums but by the time we found some it had gone back up.

I took a guess at the minimum wage since I never got it. For some reason mowing lawns and doing yard work never paid what you thought that it should.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Buy 2 of the 36mm doubles. For $5, you can't go wrong. 








36/52/75mm Metal sheave zinc alloy pulley mini single/double pulley for diy YJdn | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 36/52/75mm Metal sheave zinc alloy pulley mini single/double pulley for diy YJdn at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Packout said:


> Buy 2 of the 36mm doubles. For $5, you can't go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are what I have been looking at 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought mine from Harbor Freight for around $15. They work very well and I've used it to load critters as well as hang critters for skinning. They are small and lightweight too.








Gambrel and Pulley Hoist


Amazing deals on this Gambrel And Pulley Hoist at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BearLakeFishGuy said:


> I bought mine from Harbor Freight for around $15. They work very well and I've used it to load critters as well as hang critters for skinning. They are small and lightweight too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few like that one but better built. The ones that I have are the same size and can lift 1000 lbs quite easily.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im waiting for Goob to post up a pic here for some reason. That guy has the most random useful items.


----------

